# Getting diarrhea, but feeling of incomplete evacuation? Help please!



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, maybe someone can relate to the problem i've been having.i used to take imodium every day and thought this was causing the problem, so i've been scaling back. i'm not sure why, but the problem still exists. so my bowel movement seems normal at the beginning, but then it turns into D at the end and even then, i still feel like i'm not finished. i'm not having this problem on a daily basis. i usually only get it once every 3 days or so. i'm usually stuck in the bathroom for 4-5 hours at a time. i'm just stuck there straining and straining trying to finish. the other day i thought i was in deep trouble because it was 40 degrees celsius and i was stuck there straining and sweating. i always roll up toilet paper and use my finger to check if there's anything still up there. there's always something there and i need to keep using the paper to clean it out because it just won't come out no matter how hard i strain. i don't want to leave the bathroom because if i don't clean it out i'm worried it'll come out later. my diet is strict. rice, chicken, egg whites and water. i eat some brown rice for the fiber and that's it. fat intake is kept very low.over the past week i've been taking colostrum and probiotics, but this hasn't helped at all. i hope someone can help me out because this has completely destroyed my life.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> i usually only get it once every 3 days or so. i'm usually stuck in the bathroom for 4-5 hours at a time. i'm just stuck there straining and straining trying to finish. the other day i thought i was in deep trouble because it was 40 degrees celsius and i was stuck there straining and sweating.


*I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion, Staying in the bathroom for 4-5 hours is NOT ok. Go in... go... when no more comes out.. clean up (try moist flushable wipes for cleaning up) and then.... LEAVE the bathroom. DO NOT sit there. I have found I can distract myself away from the feeling of "incomplete evacuation" by getting busy doing other things. Straining can lead to rectal injuries that you don't want. And it is NOT healthy in general to strain.


> i don't want to leave the bathroom because if i don't clean it out i'm worried it'll come out later.


I'm here to tell ya.. no matter how long you sit there and strain... it WILL come out later. That's what supposed to happen. And that's ok.


> my diet is strict. rice, chicken, egg whites and water. i eat some brown rice for the fiber and that's it. fat intake is kept very low.


IMHO, you diet is way too restrictive. Try adding other lean proteins, some well cooked veggies etc That may in fact help you. BTW (by the way)If you are taking imodium and only following this diet.. well.. yeah! one _could_ feel constipated. If you use imodium... eat SOME fiber. (And yeah... MORE than is found in brown rice.)


> i hope someone can help me out because this has completely destroyed my life


I think you may not have IBS... It has you.


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

I learned not to strain the hard way.Also, I felt that straining made it worse. Instead of feeling incomplete, I felt something stuck. X.X


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

AutosaverHow did you learn not to strain and not to have the feeling of incomplete evacuation?Its a nightmare for me even though my stools are always soft and even with D i strain!!I've tried so much and had advice on what may help but nothing does!I make myself so ill by straining and i hurt myself to.Any advice appreciated.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

BQ said:


> *I*n *M*y *H*umble *O*I'm here to tell ya.. no matter how long you sit there and strain... it WILL come out later. That's what supposed to happen. And that's ok.


oh, i meant i'm worried it'll come out later when i'm in bed or something crazy like that.i always shower after going to the bathroom so i'd rather just finish it right there and then.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i noticed some blood on the tissue last night. i don't think it's from the stool, but from a tear inside.should this be a worry? i'm pretty sure it came from wiping and using the paper to finger and clean it out that's causing the problem.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

You could have haemorrhoids,they can cause blood on tissue after wiping,especially if you have been straining.You could maybe check with your doctor if you are concerned about it being a tear.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a hernia from straining a lot. It was awful and I lived with it for 3 years before getting it repaired. I also have hemorrhoids occasionally and those FEEL exactly like stool is left in there. And blood is often a symptom of internal hemorrhoids.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I also have IBS-D and have very soft stools every day despite taking 3-4 imodium every day, I still strain to go to the toilet and I have piles and they bleed, I also have a slight rectal lining prolapse and have been told not to strain, but its not easy when you cant completely finish going. But the piles can make the anus feel full as though there is more stool there. My pelvic floor muscles are all shot, and that with the prolapse and piles, makes going to the toilet very uncomfortable and not easy. Try not to strain you will do damage, its not easy not to though.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

cw_2009I have a weak pelvic floor which has been caused by the persistant chronic straining i do,i was told this by the physiotherapist that i was seeing.


----------

